
Mozilla IRC Sunset and the Rust Channel - steveklabnik
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2019/04/26/Mozilla-IRC-Sunset-and-the-Rust-Channel.html
======
est31
I wonder what's become of steve's claim that third party clients are allowed
on Rust's discord, but I guess I already know the answer.
[https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/exploring-new-
communicatio...](https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/exploring-new-
communication-channels/7859/80)

~~~
steveklabnik
I never got the actual statement.

------
otachack
What about Matrix/Riot? It's odd they're jumping on a game-centric messaging
platform.

------
joecool1029
Ah yes, going to Discord. For those of you that don't know this is the
proprietary[1] white supremacist[2] furry pedophilia[3] network run by elves
and manchildren[4]. Good look on you Mozilla!

[1] [https://stallman.org/discord.html](https://stallman.org/discord.html)

[2] [https://slate.com/technology/2018/10/discord-safe-space-
whit...](https://slate.com/technology/2018/10/discord-safe-space-white-
supremacists.html)

[3] [https://lulz.com/discord-has-a-furry-pedophile-
problem-2280/](https://lulz.com/discord-has-a-furry-pedophile-problem-2280/)

[4] [https://i.imgur.com/rkYr9GX.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/rkYr9GX.jpg)

~~~
LudwigNagasena
Isn't it a beauty of capitalism that a product can be made by a white
supremacist furry pedophile elf manchild and nobody has to care about it as
long as they stay a productive member of society and don't threaten anyone?

~~~
IntelMiner
"white supremacist furry pedophile elf manchild"

I'm gonna need a citation on a claim that wild

~~~
andai
That's my rap name.

